# Welche Schnur zählt zu den besten?



## Blofeld (11. Mai 2019)

Guten Abend

Da mir hier gerade gewaltig bzgl. Angelrollen geholfen wurde, welche Schnur kann man zu den besten Schnüren zählen?
Spreche hier von Monofile Schnüren.

Mir wurde in einem Anglerladen gesagt, die Stroft GTM zählt man zu den besten Schnüren.
Was meinen die Fachleute hierzu?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## alexpp (11. Mai 2019)

Dann machen wir mal weiter. Wenn Stroft, dann eher die LS mit weniger Dehnung. Die versuche ich aktuell zu ersetzen, weil viel zu teuer. Teste momentan die Shimano Technium Invisitec und Balzer Platinum Royal, bin aber noch nicht sehr weit gekommen.

Für weite Würfe empfehle ich aber Geflecht. Z.B. die neue Daiwa J-Braid Grand.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Mai 2019)

Ich schwöre auf die GTM, wenn du spinnfischen magst ist die LS sicher besser geeignet. Bis auf den Preis spricht nichts gegen Stroft, sufix hat ein paar schöne Töchter


----------



## Blofeld (11. Mai 2019)

Hmm, ich bin scheinbar nicht auf dem laufenden...
Dachte immer geflochtene Schnüre verringern den Auswurf?


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2019)

Ich würde auch Geflecht nehmen, aber auch Mono hat ihre Vorteile. Bei Mono ist mir vor allem wichtig, dass die Schnur weich ist. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Team Daiwa Super Soft.


----------



## alexpp (11. Mai 2019)

@Blofeld 
Nein, Du wirst mit dem dünneren Geflecht weiter werfen. Falls keine Probleme mit Hängern bestehen, kann eine vergleichsweise sehr dünne geflochtene Schnur genommen werden.


----------



## Blofeld (11. Mai 2019)

Also, ich muss das Angeln komplett neu überdenken.
Damals, vor etwa 18...19 Jahren hatte ich eine geflochtene Schnur, der einzigste Nachteil war damals die geringere Wurfweite...
Wenn ich mir da die Zug- oder Tragkraft ansehe... eine 0,10er mit 7 kg Tragkraft...

Ich staune...


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2019)

Heute abend wird @Blofeld seine Kopernikanische Wende erleben. Zuerst eine FB statt HB Rolle und dann noch Geflecht statt Mono


----------



## alexpp (11. Mai 2019)

Blofeld schrieb:


> Also, ich muss das Angeln komplett neu überdenken.
> Damals, vor etwa 18...19 Jahren hatte ich eine geflochtene Schnur, der einzigste Nachteil war damals die geringere Wurfweite...
> Wenn ich mir da die Zug- oder Tragkraft ansehe... eine 0,10er mit 7 kg Tragkraft...
> 
> Ich staune...


Beide Werte stimmen zwar nicht, weil die Hersteller übertreiben, aber genau diese Schnur würde ich auch nehmen und sie müsste für den Weitwurf besser geeignet sein, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Blofeld (11. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute abend wird @Blofeld seine Kopernikanische Wende erleben. Zuerst eine FB statt HB Rolle und dann noch Geflecht statt Mono


Ja.. ich stauen selber, freue mich aber zugleich 

Ruten kaufe ich aber keine neuen, das gleich mal vorweg gesagt


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Mai 2019)

Blofeld schrieb:


> Ja.. ich stauen selber, freue mich aber zugleich
> 
> Ruten kaufe ich aber keine neuen, das gleich mal vorweg gesagt


Ich geb dir maximal 4 Wochen bis die erste Rute gekauft ist


----------



## Blofeld (11. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Beide Werte stimmen zwar nicht, weil die Hersteller übertreiben, aber genau diese Schnur würde ich auch nehmen und sie müsste für den Weitwurf besser geeignet sein, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.



Ich bin bis jetzt mit einer 018er oder mit einer 020er Mono immer ausgekommen, hab noch nie einen Fisch aufgrund eines Fehlers meinerseits verloren.
Ich fische viel, heißt aber nicht, dass ich eine 040er Schnur drauf habe und die Fische wie Stein aus dem Wasser hole.

Bisschen Drill ist immer dabei, wobei die Teichfische ja nach ein paar Minuten fertig sind - wenn überhaupt solange.


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich geb dir maximal 4 Wochen bis die erste Rute gekauft ist


Ich auch


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Beide Werte stimmen zwar nicht, weil die Hersteller übertreiben, aber genau diese Schnur würde ich auch nehmen und sie müsste für den Weitwurf besser geeignet sein, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


Bei einer 4000er Rolle auf einer Telerute mit 30g Ködern für ü 5 kg Fische? Ich würde da doch lieber eine etwas stärkere Schnur nehmen.


----------



## Blofeld (11. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bei einer 4000er Rolle auf einer Telerute mit 30g Ködern für ü 5 kg Fische? Ich würde da doch lieber eine etwas stärkere Schnur nehmen.



Das war ja nur ein Vergleich, ich hatte ja keine Ahnung, was solche dünnen Schnüre heutzutage aushalten...
Hatte etliche Jahre eine Anglerpause, über ein Jahrzehnt..
Hat sich einiges getan hier


----------



## alexpp (11. Mai 2019)

Das Geflecht mit ähnlicher Tragkraft wird dünner sein, die 0,10mm wird wohl ganz grob geschätzt ungefähr 0,14mm haben.

@Bilch
Er hat noch keinen Fisch verloren und seine aktuelle Mono trägt nicht mehr als die genannte Grand.


----------



## Bilch (12. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Er hat noch keinen Fisch verloren und seine aktuelle Mono trägt nicht mehr als die genannte Grand.


Da hast Du recht! Habe auch selbst später bemerkt dass er mit 0,18er bzw. 0,20er Mono angelt.


----------



## Blofeld (12. Mai 2019)

Die geflochtene, die werd ich glatt probieren.
Bin gespannt!


----------



## alexpp (12. Mai 2019)

@Bilch
Ich würde in so nem Fall allgemein auch eher zu 8,5kg tendieren. Bei der dünneren Schnur gewinnt man zwar paar Meter, aber man muss nicht übertreiben.

Und die Kollegen haben Recht, bei den Ruten ist noch Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## Bilch (12. Mai 2019)

Mein Vorschlag: Sunline Siglon PE 8 16lb


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. Mai 2019)

Blofeld schrieb:


> ... welche Schnur kann man zu den besten Schnüren zählen?


...warte mal, ich frage schnell mal meine Glaskugel! 
Die Beste auf was bezogen? Du solltest deine Fragen etwas besser spezifizieren.


----------



## rippi (12. Mai 2019)

DIe beste schnur ist WFT Plasma.


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. Mai 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> DIe beste schnur ist WFT Plasma.


Du meinst bestimmt WTF Plasma.


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2019)

Ist wie beim Bier. Freibier!


----------



## Blofeld (12. Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen 

Hatte viel Zeit zum Nachdenken und ich probiere ja gerne.
Nur mal aus reiner Neugierde, welche Rute würdet ihr mir zu meiner Shimano Stradic 4000, eine der beiden genannten Schnüre hier, denn so empfehlen? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## hanzz (12. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich geb dir maximal 4 Wochen bis die erste Rute gekauft ist





Blofeld schrieb:


> Nur mal aus reiner Neugierde, welche Rute würdet ihr mir zu meiner Shimano Stradic 4000, eine der beiden genannten Schnüre hier, denn so empfehlen?




Geht wohl schneller.


----------



## Pokolyt (12. Mai 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt WTF Plasma.



Kann das stimmen: WFT Plasma Yellow 100m *18KG* 0.14mm?


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Mai 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Geht wohl schneller.


Wenn es in dem Tempo weitergeht kauft er Ende Mai ein Kajütboot ^^ 


Pokolyt schrieb:


> Kann das stimmen: WFT Plasma Yellow 100m *18KG* 0.14mm?


Die Lügen alle bei Durchmesser und Tragkraft, nichtsdestotrotz hat die wtf Plasma einen guten ruf


----------



## hanzz (12. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> nichtsdestotrotz hat die wtf Plasma einen guten ruf


Mir und einem Kollegen ist die Schnur oft mittendrin gerissen. Haben die aber unabhängig voneinander gekauft. Ich im Laden, Kollege online. Aber das kann man auch nicht verallgemeinern. Ist mit der Daiwa Evo genauso, viele loben Sie zum Himmel, andere verteufeln Sie. Gibt sicher noch weitere Beispiele. Es gibt aber sicher viele gute Schnüre, welche man bedenkenlos kaufen kann.


----------



## Bilch (12. Mai 2019)

Wenn Du wirklich zwei Rollen gekauft hast, kannst Du dann eine mit Mono und die andere mit Geflecht bespulen. Die Spulen sind wahrscheinlich gleich und kannst sie dann beliebig tauschen, je nachdem mit welcher Rolle/Schnur Du angeln willst.



Pokolyt schrieb:


> Kann das stimmen: WFT Plasma Yellow 100m *18KG* 0.14mm?


Realer Durchmesser mehr als 0,30, reale Tragkraft bestimmt weniger als 15 kg. Deswegen bin ich bei Sunline, nur Tragkraft angegeben und dazu noch sehr real.


----------



## alexpp (12. Mai 2019)

Blofeld schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Hatte viel Zeit zum Nachdenken und ich probiere ja gerne.
> Nur mal aus reiner Neugierde, welche Rute würdet ihr mir zu meiner Shimano Stradic 4000, eine der beiden genannten Schnüre hier, denn so empfehlen?
> ...


Gibt natürlich einige gute Ruten, die sehr gut passen würden. Die Daiwa Ballistic X Spinning Sea Trout als 2,9m oder 3,2m und einem Wurfgewicht von 10-40g könnte einen Versuch wert sein (falls der Griff kein Problem ist). Je länger die Rute, desto schwerer und kopflastiger wird sie sein. Bei der Länge würde ich nicht übertreiben, 3,2m wäre die max. Länge.


----------



## geomujo (12. Mai 2019)

Die Sunline mag ich auch sehr  Die Signon genannte Sunline ist was Fasertragkraft angeht eine Stufe höher anzusiedeln wie die alte Super PE und alle anderen Schnüre auf dieser Basis wie die T8, die Spiderwire und fast jede andere. Die neue Siglon ist spürbar dünner und glatter, aber sie ist recht steif und nicht so farbstabil wie eine Spiderwire. Aber eine 6lb, die dünn wie ein haar ist, bringt doch ganze 2,7kg reale Tragkraft mit, was mir zum UL- und L-Angeln völlig reicht. Also meine Empfehlung hat sie!  Und in der Großspule kostet sie inkl. Versand, Zoll und USt ~17€/100m. Die dt. Händler wollen  26,60€/100m für die dünnsten Varianten.


----------



## Blofeld (12. Mai 2019)

Ja, ich hab echt zwei Rollen gekauft.
Schnur werde ich nun die Daiwa J-Braid mit 0,13mm, sowie die WFT Plasma 0,12 mm versuchen.

Glaube, die Sunline nehme ich noch dazu.


----------



## świetlik (12. Mai 2019)

Ich habe auch WFT Plasma Yellow drauf.
Bin voll zufrieden. 
Die Farbe lässt bisschen nach.
Aber sonst Preis Leistung passt.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Mai 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mir und einem Kollegen ist die Schnur oft mittendrin gerissen. Haben die aber unabhängig voneinander gekauft. Ich im Laden, Kollege online. Aber das kann man auch nicht verallgemeinern. Ist mit der Daiwa Evo genauso, viele loben Sie zum Himmel, andere verteufeln Sie. Gibt sicher noch weitere Beispiele. Es gibt aber sicher viele gute Schnüre, welche man bedenkenlos kaufen kann.


Ich hab doch keine Ahnung von Geflecht  geb nur wieder was ich gehört und gelesen habe. ^^


----------



## alexpp (12. Mai 2019)

@geomujo 
Schon mutig, so ne Großspule im Ausland zu bestellen.


----------



## hanzz (12. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hab doch keine Ahnung von Geflecht  geb nur wieder was ich gehört und gelesen habe. ^^


Ich doch auch nicht wirklich. Die paar Schnüre, die ich durch hab. 
Meist testet man eh selber einige und findet seine Lieblingsseile


----------



## Bilch (12. Mai 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Die Sunline mag ich auch sehr  Die Signon genannte Sunline ist was Fasertragkraft angeht eine Stufe höher anzusiedeln wie die alte Super PE und alle anderen Schnüre auf dieser Basis wie die T8, die Spiderwire und fast jede andere. Die neue Siglon ist spürbar dünner und glatter, aber sie ist recht steif und nicht so farbstabil wie eine Spiderwire. Aber eine 6lb, die dünn wie ein haar ist, bringt doch ganze 2,7kg reale Tragkraft mit, was mir zum UL- und L-Angeln völlig reicht. Also meine Empfehlung hat sie!  Und in der Großspule kostet sie inkl. Versand, Zoll und USt ~17€/100m. Die dt. Händler wollen  26,60€/100m für die dünnsten Varianten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324062
> 
> ...


Tolles Bild! Da kann man gut sehen, wie “dünn” die Spiderwire wirklich ist Ich habe vor gut zwei Monaten eine neue Schnur für meine UL Kombo gekauft. Kandidaten waren Spiderwire 0,06 (6,6 kg) und Sunline PE8 8 lb. Spiderwire ist gerade wegen der unrealistisch angegebenen Tragkraft ausgefallen. Als sehr steif würde ich die Sunline zwar nicht bezeichnen, ultra weich ist sie aber wirklich nicht. Eigentlich gerade richtig, so das man keine grosse Angst vor Perücken haben muss.

Wo hast Du denn deine Schnur bestellt und wieviel muss man auf einmal nehmen? Ich brauche noch eine mit 25 lb. Für 150m 8lb zahlte ich 26 Euro. Stärkere sind natürlich entsprechend teurer.


----------



## alexpp (12. Mai 2019)

Ich mein, ob die geflochtene Schnur eher weich oder steif ist, dürfte doch fast egal sein ? Weil die Beschichtung eigentlich schnell ab ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Mai 2019)

Servus,

werde ich wohl überlesen haben,
aber
auf was und bei welcher Methode willst du eine Schnur?


----------



## geomujo (12. Mai 2019)

Ich hab meine damals bei eBay gekauft. Leider ist die 6lb noch immer nicht wieder verfügbar geworden in der Großspule. Zu Not mal nachfragen
Aber es sind noch zwei andere Stärken in der Großspule gelistet nebst der x4-Variante in diversen Ausführungen. Ansonsten bietet sich noch an da die 'normalen' Spulen zu ordern. Kostet dann aber für den Meter fast das Doppelte.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sunline-Sig...8LB-Orange-3117/163418581027?epid=22026828868
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sunline-Siglon-Braided-Linie-X8-150M-P-E-0-4-6LB-Orange-1847/323709973594


----------



## Blofeld (12. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> @geomujo
> Schon mutig, so ne Großspule im Ausland zu bestellen.



Meinst Du mich damit?

Edit: Sorry, hat sich erledigt, habe ich überlesen.


----------



## Blofeld (12. Mai 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Und in der Großspule kostet sie inkl. Versand, Zoll und USt ~17€/100m. Die dt. Händler wollen  26,60€/100m für die dünnsten Varianten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324062
> 
> ...



Wo gibts die bitte? 
Danke


----------



## Bayer321 (21. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich zwei Rollen gekauft hast, kannst Du dann eine mit Mono und die andere mit Geflecht bespulen. Die Spulen sind wahrscheinlich gleich und kannst sie dann beliebig tauschen, je nachdem mit welcher Rolle/Schnur Du angeln willst.
> 
> 
> Realer Durchmesser mehr als 0,30, reale Tragkraft bestimmt weniger als 15 kg. Deswegen bin ich bei Sunline, nur Tragkraft angegeben und dazu noch sehr real.


Die sinline und suffix haben derzeit wohl mit die besten schnüre ....extrem teure stroft , verivas konsorten mal ausgenommen...Wahnsinn was da für Preise aufgerufen werden...avani light game von verivas 100m 50piepen....da ist der Nervenkitzel nicht fische zu fangen sondern wieviel Meter beim hänger verloren gehen


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Die sinline und suffix haben derzeit wohl mit die besten schnüre ....extrem teure stroft , verivas konsorten mal ausgenommen...Wahnsinn was da für Preise aufgerufen werden...avani light game von verivas 100m 50piepen....da ist der Nervenkitzel nicht fische zu fangen sondern wieviel Meter beim hänger verloren gehen


Wahnsinn ist da wohl das beste Wort dafür. Kaum zu glauben, aber es geht auch teurer, wie z.B. diese Schnur. Na ja, es gibt Leute, die 2 Riesen für eine Kombo ausgeben. Da muss auch eine passende Schnur drauf  Oder die Tournament-Angler in den Vereinigten Staaten, wo es um so viel Geld geht, dass sie die nach jedem Wettbewerb die Rolle neu bespulen. Eine solche Schnur kann dann vielleicht schon 3 oder 4 Angeltage aushalten . Das sind ganz andere Welten und für einen durchschnittlichen mitteleuropäischen Hobbyangler schwer zu verstehen …


----------



## alexpp (22. Mai 2019)

Die Stroft GTP-E ist schon unverschämt teuer. Hatte mir die Schnur paar Mal gekauft, aber langfristig wäre es unklug. Auch von der Daiwa T8 Evo werde ich mittelfristig wohl mehr zu der deutlich günstigeren J-Braid wechseln, hoffe die reicht dann.


----------



## Bayer321 (22. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die Stroft GTP-E ist schon unverschämt teuer. Hatte mir die Schnur paar Mal gekauft, aber langfristig wäre es unklug. Auch von der Daiwa T8 Evo werde ich mittelfristig wohl mehr zu der deutlich günstigeren J-Braid wechseln, hoffe die reicht dann.


Versuch mal die suffix 832...hatte auch die j braid, bin aber deutlich zufriedener....abriebfester ist sie auch...ist etwas steifer, aber immer noch geschmeidig und leise, lässt sich super Knoten.und preislich im Rahmen.....mit realistischer tragkraftangabe wie bei sunline


----------



## geomujo (22. Mai 2019)

Letztendlich sind Schnüre Verbrauchsmaterialien wie Köder und Haken. Dafür Unsummen auszugeben mag das persönliche Ego befriedigen und die Geldbeutel der Hersteller füllen aber man kann sein Geld auch sinnvoller anlegen also so zum Fenster rauszuwerfen. Da investiere ich das Gesparte lieber in bessere Ruten und Rollen oder vernünftiges Zubehör. Selbst wenn die Stroft und co. so supertoll sind, liegen sie jenseits einer zu rechtfertigen Preisspanne. Wenn wir da  mit Kaufzurückhaltung reagieren kann das für den Preis nur gut sein.

Eigentlich ist es mit dem technischen Fortschritt ja meist so, dass ein neues besseres Produkt mit besseren Leistungsdaten das alte Produkt ersetzt - auch im Preis. Man bekommt also einen technischen Fortschritt ohne ein zweites mal dafür zur Kasse gebeten zu werden. Nicht so bei Angel-Schnüren. Neue Produkte werden immer teurer als die alten. Die alten werden dann leicht verändert und laufen mit dem gleichen Preis weiter. Das zeigt mir, dass es der Branche offensichtlich (zu) blendend geht.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Mai 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Letztendlich sind Schnüre Verbrauchsmaterialien wie Köder und Haken. Dafür Unsummen auszugeben mag das persönliche Ego befriedigen und die Geldbeutel der Hersteller füllen aber man kann sein Geld auch sinnvoller anlegen also so zum Fenster rauszuwerfen. Da investiere ich das Gesparte lieber in bessere Ruten und Rollen oder vernünftiges Zubehör. Selbst wenn die Stroft und co. so supertoll sind, liegen sie jenseits einer zu rechtfertigen Preisspanne. Wenn wir da  mit Kaufzurückhaltung reagieren kann das für den Preis nur gut sein.


Ich sehe das anders, Kleinteile, Nubsies, Schnur und Haken fangen den Fisch und nicht Rute und Rolle. Wenn sich der Karabiner öffnet, wenn die Schnur reisst und der Haken Stumpf ist hilft auch eine 500 € Combo nichts. Ich habe meine Grenzen (60Cent für EINEN Haken von Fox würde ich nur im Notfall ausgeben) und es gibt auch qualitativ gute Günstigware aber untern Strich greife ich lieber zu höherwertigen als niedrigpreisigem. Alle zwei Jahre wird ne Rolle neu bespult (oder wenn notwendig auch früher), da ist mit der Schnurpreis fast egal, Wirbel und Karabiner von Profiblinker kann ich im Regelfall wieder verwenden und mit knapp 20 Cent je Häkchen sind die von Drennan (mit Kamasan friedfischers Choice!) In einem angenehmen Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## geomujo (22. Mai 2019)

Eine teure Schnur kann genauso schnell reißen wie eine günstige. Solange es nicht eine Charge mit Produktionsfehler handelt. Ich frag mich, in was ihr für Grenzbereiche ihr im Rahmen der Binnenangelei eigentlich vorstoßen wollt, dass ihr auf derartige teure Schnüre  angewiesen sein wollt? Was für Snaps du verwendest ist dir freigestellt. Deine Aussage suggeriert nur unterschwellig, dass günstige Snaps und co. nicht gut sein können. Nun, wenn du wüsstest, aus welchen Fabriken eigentlich welcher Snap unter welchem Label kommt ...

Eine Rute angelt man u.U. auch Jahrzehntelang. Manch einer auch eine Rolle. Eine 30 Jahre alte Schnur dürfte heute kaum einsatzfähig sein. Zumindest Ruten sind Produkte mit sehr langen Lebenszyklen.

EDIT: Zugegeben, es gibt tatsächlich fürchterliche Billig-Snaps, es gibt genausogut auch 1a-Snaps für günstig Geld. Und so ist es auch mit Schnüren.


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2019)

Es ist hier zu einem höchstinteressanten Meinungsaustauch gekommen, den wir eigentlich in dem Schnurthread weiterführen müssten

@geomujo und @Kochtopf, eigentlich habt beide recht. Ja es stimmt, Schnüre sind überteuert, aber wie kann ich einer günstigeren Schnur vertrauen? Vor allem bei der Schummelei bei den Tragkraft- und Durchmesserangaben. Eine Schnur die 0,07 Cent für 1 m kostet kann sehr wohl genauso gut sein wie eine die das doppelte kostet. Aber welche ist das? Und welchen Durchmesser bzw. Tragkraft soll ich nehmen um das zu bekommen, was ich brauche? Mit einer billig Kombo kann man auch Fische fangen, aber mit einer schlechten Schnur wird der Fisch mit dem Haken im Mund davon schwimmen. Leider spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Und seitdem ist mir sehr wichtig, womit ich meine Rolle bespule, weil ich volles Vertrauen in die Schnur haben will. Und so ist meine 35 Euro Rolle mit einer 25 Euro Schnur bespult. Und auch diese Role wird (hoffentlich) mit guter Wartung mindestens 10 (wenn ich Glück habe mehr) Jahre ihren Dienst machen.


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Alle zwei Jahre wird ne Rolle neu bespult (oder wenn notwendig auch früher), da ist mit der Schnurpreis fast egal
> ...


 
Alle 2 Jahre meine in Nutzung befindlichen Rollen mit Stroft zu bespulen läge im 4stelligen Bereich.......und ich habe Rollen, die bespule ich teils 2x die Saison.


----------



## Bayer321 (22. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sehe das anders, Kleinteile, Nubsies, Schnur und Haken fangen den Fisch und nicht Rute und Rolle. Wenn sich der Karabiner öffnet, wenn die Schnur reisst und der Haken Stumpf ist hilft auch eine 500 € Combo nichts. Ich habe meine Grenzen (60Cent für EINEN Haken von Fox würde ich nur im Notfall ausgeben) und es gibt auch qualitativ gute Günstigware aber untern Strich greife ich lieber zu höherwertigen als niedrigpreisigem. Alle zwei Jahre wird ne Rolle neu bespult (oder wenn notwendig auch früher), da ist mit der Schnurpreis fast egal, Wirbel und Karabiner von Profiblinker kann ich im Regelfall wieder verwenden und mit knapp 20 Cent je Häkchen sind die von Drennan (mit Kamasan friedfischers Choice!) In einem angenehmen Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.


Sag dass mal meinem Fachhändler...8 Euro für ein Päckchen owner drillinge,einzelhaken bin ich bei gamakatsu für 2,59....aber ansonsten seh ich dass ähnlich.....kleinteile und schnur sind schon sehr,sehr wichtig.....aber 50 Euro für die stroft bin ich nicht bereit auszugeben....ich bin zufrieden mit 25 Euro bei sunline und suffix...und in dem Bereich gibt's einige Hersteller,schlecht sind die meisten nicht......bin aber nach viel durchprobieren bei den beiden Herstellern gelandet....ganz einfach weil die dort angegebenen Angaben zur tragkraft passen....ansonsten versuche ich natürlich auch billig einzukaufen, ich hatte gute stahlvorfächer von behr im glaub 20er pack für nen 5 er das hat gepasst,auch wenn die schnell geknickt sind und ausgetauscht werden mussten....cormoranwobblersets , gute Wirbel sind eigentlich nicht teuer,1,80  für ein Päckchen ist in Ordnung und die halten...und bei geflochtener die ich unterfüttere sind 25 Euro auch ok....die karpfenrolle ist heute noch mit j braid bespult ,dass passt seit 2 Jahren....mir sind nur realistische tragkraftangaben wichtig, sie sollte nicht sofort aufscheuern und nicht bei 16 gramm blinkern ohne sichtbare Schäden auf einmal beim auswerfen abreissen...hatte ich bei einigen leider schon öfter mal und da relativiert sich ein höherer Preis von 10 Euro sehr schnell...Aber im Prinzip Stimme ich beiden vorrednern ohne Einschränkung zu....jeden Preis zu zahlen ,nur weil teuer= gut ist blauäugig,es gibt auch gute günstige Produkte,auslaufprodukte die abgelöst werden von dem neuen innovativen,angeblich.....und es gibt teures dass überhaupt nicht taugt..... das Fc trilene von berkley zum.Beispiel....dass hat damals echt viel gekostet und landete im Müll...zumindest bei mir ist's teilweise schon beim anknoten gerissen aber vielleicht kann ich ja auch nicht Knoten


----------



## Bayer321 (22. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Alle 2 Jahre meine in Nutzung befindlichen Rollen mit Stroft zu bespulen läge im 4stelligen Bereich.......und ich habe Rollen, die bespule ich teils 2x die Saison.


Bist wohl nah am hänger was.... also spinfischen am Hindernis, da hast natürlich öfter mal abrisse.... jep irgendwo muss man da sagen dass Schluss ist.....Aber im 4 stelligen Bereich ..... wie dass denn,wenn du dezimalstellen nicht mitzählst


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> ... wie dass denn,wenn du dezimalstellen nicht mitzählst



Ändert sich nichts an der Grundaussage - dass es schweineteuer ist das zu bezahlen für etwas was ich mit nur geringen Abstrichen auch für etwa 30% des Preises haben kann.


----------



## Bayer321 (22. Mai 2019)

Hmmmmm..... ansichtssache ....ich finde 25 Euro im Rahmen und spule auch nicht jedes Jahr neu auf....nach Bedarf eben und mit unterfüttern reicht mir eine 300 m spule für 2 Rollen....bei den paar Ruten die ich habe bleibt dass überschaubar....ich kenne allerdings niemanden der soviel angelt,materialverschleiss hat und schnur im 4 stelligen Beträgen brauchen würde.....und ich bin zwar überzeugt von stroft geflochtenen, aber zu teuer sind die mir auchmeine flüsse im hauptrevier sind allerdings auch nur maximal 30 m breit,da bleibt ein Abriss auch im Rahmen...bei 50 EUro plus.... ich zweifle auch dass die Qualität da mit den preissprüngen mithält....die beste schnur....die weichste teuerste 8 fach geflochtene kann auch die schlechteste schnur für eine baitcaster sein und die günstige steife 4 fach geflochtene um längen besser.... genauso wie ich beim anstitzfischen langsam wieder zurück zu günstiger mono gehe wenn die geflochtene ihren Dienst getan hat....zumindest auf den kurzen Distanzen in denen ich momentan fische...ich habe da einige treads auf barschalarm verfolgt wo schnüre wie verivas gefischt werden ,da scheint geld keine Rolle zu spielen bei manchen....da ist derzeit aber auch der trend richtung  sunline suffix im mittelsegment gegen die ultrateuren premiumschnüre....den Mehrwert können sie in punkto leistung und Lebensdauer einfach nicht bieten....


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Ändert sich nichts an der Grundaussage - dass es schweineteuer ist das zu bezahlen für etwas was ich mit nur geringen Abstrichen auch für etwa 30% des Preises haben kann.


Welche Schnur benutzt Du, die nur cca. 10 Euro für 150 m kostet?


----------



## alexpp (22. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist @jkc mit der J-Braid zufrieden.


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist @jkc mit der J-Braid zufrieden.


Die 4x geflochtene ist wirklich sehr günstig.

Eine günstige Schnur, mit der ich gute Erfahrungen habe ist die P-Line Spectrex. Ist aber jetzt, als sie speziell auch für den Europäischen Markt hergestellt wird, doppelt so stark wie früher


----------



## alexpp (22. Mai 2019)

Ich überlege mir die neue J-Braid Grand x8 gelb als 1350m Spule zu kaufen. 150m kosten dann knapp unter 10,5€.


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2019)

0,07 Euro pro Meter  Für die neue J-Braid 8x ein guter Preis.


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Sinnvoll gleich soviel zu kaufen....würd ich auch machen wenns die sufix geben würde zu 1350 m...kostet aber auch so 8 cent der meter ,wobei die daiwa auch ne gute schnur ist,hab sie ja selbst noch auf ner spule und wird hauptsächlich gewechselt weil mono auf kurze Distanz ,plus abriebfester beim Ansitz einfach mehr Vorteile hat,vor allem als ich nen karpfen unter der rutenspitze (fluss)abzischen gesehen habe,als er die schnur sah,nicht zum ersten mal.. die sind aber alle in nem Bereich wo das Preis Leistungsverhältnis noch passt....am starnberger see brauchst mit geflochtener auch beim spinnfischen gar nicht erst antreten.....sogar mit 2 m fc sinkt die bissfrequenz sofort auf fast 0....also beste schnur lässt sich nicht wirklich ermitteln


----------



## alexpp (23. Mai 2019)

Mir würden 600m für 4 Spulen erstmal (klingt für manche sicher etwas blöd bei der Menge) reichen. Für den Preis bekommt man den Rest eigentlich gut an Verwandte und Bekannte verkauft. @Bayer321 Auf jeden Fall Danke wegen der Sufix. Da sich bei mir die Rollen mit Ersatzspulen gut vermehrt haben, wird die Sunline Siglon und Sufix 832 auch noch bestellt. Puh, dieses Jahr wird genug Material zum Probieren vorhanden sein.


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Welche Schnur benutzt Du, die nur cca. 10 Euro für 150 m kostet?



Moin, alexpp liegt da richtig, mein Preis - Leistungssieger ist aktuell (die alte, die neue kenne ich noch nicht) Jbraid x8. Und natürlich gebe ich nicht alle 2 Jahre einen 4-Stelligen Betrag für Schnur aus. Fängt schon da an, dass ich Schnur nur nach Bedarf wechsle, und auf einigen Rollen dürfte die Schnur inzwischen über 5 Jahre drauf sein (übrigens Stroft ) und geht damit weiter, dass ich eben nach Preis - Leistung kaufe und da hört es meiner Meinung nach bei etwa 10€ die 100m auf, alles was mehr kostet spricht mich nicht wirklich an, zumindest nicht da wo eine Spulenfüllung ohnehin keine 2 Jahre alt wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (23. Mai 2019)

Die Spiderwire Stealth Smooth 8 Braid ist auch nicht viel teurer - wenn man sie in der Großspule kauft.


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, alexpp liegt da richtig, mein Preis - Leistungssieger ist aktuell (die alte, die neue kenne ich noch nicht) Jbraid x8. Und natürlich gebe ich nicht alle 2 Jahre einen 4-Stelligen Betrag für Schnur aus. Fängt schon da an, dass ich Schnur nur nach Bedarf wechsle, und auf einigen Rollen dürfte die Schnur inzwischen über 5 Jahre drauf sein (übrigens Stroft ) und geht damit weiter, dass ich eben nach Preis - Leistung kaufe und da hört es meiner Meinung nach bei etwa 10€ die 100m auf, alles was mehr kostet spricht mich nicht wirklich an, zumindest nicht da wo eine Spulenfüllung ohnehin keine 2 Jahre alt wird.
> 
> Grüße JK



Ganz meine Meinung....10 EUR 100m ist nicht gerade billig Segment....deine jetzige eine gute Mittelklasse Schnur und wenn du zufrieden bist,warum wechseln.....10 cent den Meter als limit erweitert dass feld der möglichen schnüren gewaltig,falls Du da mal was neues ausprobieren möchtest...ich bin mir sicher  dass sich @alexpp entweder für die sunline oder sufix entscheiden wird beim nächsten mal....und die sind eben in der gleichen Preisklasse wie die gute j braid .... bin gespannt....wobei auch dass so subjektiv ist wie deine Vorliebe für die daiwa...gut sind sie alle drei, jedoch unterscheidet sich dir 832 schon ziemlich von den anderen genannten 8 fach....merkt man schon beim anfassen,Knoten.....eine der schnüre,die man auch gut auf baitcaster fischen kann, meist bevorzugt man da ja etwas steifere 4er...ich hab zumindest noch nicht einen luftknoten geworfen bisher und ich brauch gar keine ultrasofte schnur, ich sehe da eigentlich mehr Nachteile als Vorteile,angefangen bei der erhöhten Anfälligkeit für verwicklungen,die sufix macht da für mich einfach einen guten Schritt und verbindet für mich die die Vorteile von 4er geflochtenen und 8er.....fühlt sich an wie ne 6er....und selbst wenn du die teure stroft S nimmst wirst du vermutlich nie und nimmer auf 4 stellige beträge kommen....die sufix nehme ich eben lieber weil sie nicht so ultrasoft ist zum Beispiel, die 6lbs ist mindestens 6lbs eher knapp drüber ist ein  anderes Argument, weswegen die sunline ebenso bevorzugt würde als andere Hersteller.... nicht weil die schlechte schnüre machen, aber einen teilweise verarschen mit ihren Angabenda kannst meist 20% mindestens abziehen vom versprochenen,oder sie ist dicker als draufsteht.und dass ist das Hauptargument zu den beiden Herstellern sunline und sufix, ist mir einfach sympathischer von der Vermarktung schon angefangen


----------



## ulli1958m (23. Mai 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Die Spiderwire Stealth Smooth 8 Braid ist auch nicht viel teurer - wenn man sie in der Großspule kauft.


Einen Unterschied zwischen der Spiderwire Stealth Smooth 8 Braid und der Daiwa TOURNAMENT 8-BRAID (beide 0,12mm) ....konnte ich in der Wurfweite feststellen....bei der Daiwa fliegt der 40gr gefüllte Futterkorb bei mir fast 10m weiter.
Die Spiderwire ist beim Korb einholen leiser.
Rute und Rolle war bei den Würfen identisch


Post war zur Info...vielleicht ist das für den ein oder anderen wichtig


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Hier mal ein schnurtest aller möglichen schnüre von einem ,der sich da mal von x Leuten testschnüre hat zuschicken lassen und sich die mühe mal privat gemacht hat...alles von x beliebigen spulen verschiedener forumsusern
Der Test ist aber hauptsächlich auf realistische tragkraftangaben ausgelegt...was ja letzten Endes auch das wichtigste ist,spiegelt auch recht aussagekräftig wieder warum ich zwei ,bzw drei Hersteller bevorzuge- stroft stört mich nur der Preis,das machen die beiden Testsieger eigentlich alles besser
https://drive.wps.com/d/AELtYHOgkN8m4MTX_4udFA
[Datei]tragkrafttest_190222.pdf


----------



## geomujo (23. Mai 2019)

Sie ist leiser und sie zieht um Größenordnungen weniger Wasser in die Spule! Die Daiwa (JBraid/T8 - egal) muss immer feucht sein, damit sie leise ist sonst hat man ein hässliches Schleifgeräusch - das nervt auf Dauer und kostet natürlich auch mehr Kraft beim Kurbeln. Die Spiderwire und Sunline machen auch trocken eine recht gute Figur.
Wurfweitenunterschied habe ich so direkt noch nicht mitbekommen, aber es kann schon sein, dass die Daiwa da etwas besser performt. Sie ist ja auch deutlich weicher. Aber dafür ist die Siglon wiederum deutlich dünner, was sie dann wiederum auch weiter werfen lässt. Aber die kostet halt mal eben das Doppelte aber immernoch im zu rechtfertigendem Rahmen.


----------



## alexpp (23. Mai 2019)

Man muss zwischen der alten Daiwa T8 und der aktuellen T8 Evo unterscheiden. Ich meine, @bastido hätte es geschrieben, das die T8 sehr ähnlich oder gleich der J-Braid ist. Die T8 Evo ist ne ganz andere Schnur, scheint enger geflochten zu sein (wirkt zumindest runder) und ist etwas steifer.

Meiner Meinung nach wird es bei praktischen Versuchen erst interessant, wenn die Beschichtung bei beschichteten Schnüren nach mehreren Einsätzen ab ist.



Bayer321 schrieb:


> ...ich bin mir sicher  dass sich @alexpp entweder für die sunline oder sufix entscheiden wird beim nächsten mal....und die sind eben in der gleichen Preisklasse wie die gute j braid .... bin gespannt...


Die Sunline Siglon x8 ist preislich doch eher auf dem Niveau der T8 Evo.


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Die t8 hatte ich auch schon....ist mir blöderweise öfter mal beim Auswerfen gerissen bei 16 gramm blinkern in 0,20er stärke und dass nicht am Knoten und ohne schnurklemmer, vielleicht hatte ich ne schlechte charge ,aber ich scheine da nicht der einzige zu sein dem dass passiert ist, weswegen sie beim 5. Mal innerhalb eines Jahres wieder rubnterflog...einmal sogar beim anhieb, irgendwo mittig gerissen,der karpfen schwamm dann wohl mit x Meter schnur durch die Gegend,was auch ziemlich scheisse ist, würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen....und aufgeraut war nirgends sichtlich,war ja ne frisch aufgespulte...naja vielleicht hat er sich ja nicht gehakt,war durchlaufmontage und der anhieb ging sowas von ins leere


----------



## alexpp (23. Mai 2019)

Mit der T8 Evo hatte ich bisher keine derart schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, aber allgemein scheint es die Produktionsschwankungen zu geben.
Die müssen nicht sehr gravierend bzw. sehr unterschiedlich sein, aber bei meinen Reißversuchen bei gleichen Schnüren zT nicht besonders kleine Abweichungen bei der Tragkraft gehabt.


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Die neue evo hatte ich nicht, es war die alte t8,als sie gerade rauskam.....bei mir war die nur sehr,sehr unberechenbar.... bei nem hänger biege ich faSt den haken auf.....dann an anderer Stelle reisst sie ohne ersichtlichen Grund oder Belastung....vom ersten Eindruck war sie sehr gut, sehr leise ,rund ...hatte ich so noch bei keiner erlebt,daher würde ich sie nicht nochmal kaufen


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Der Test ist aber hauptsächlich auf realistische tragkraftangaben ausgelegt...was ja letzten Endes auch das wichtigste ist,...
> [Datei]tragkrafttest_190222.pdf



Hm, Tragkraft ist für mich annähernd irrelevant. Es braucht ne Mindesttragkraft, aber die erreichen quasi alle Hersteller.
Ob ne Schnur nun 10 oder 12kg trägt ist für meine Angelei vollkommen latte.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

....Aber nicht wenn eine 10 kg schnur real bei 5-6 reisst,auch da gibt's einige...und nur wenige Hersteller geben mindesttragkraft an,sondern meist maßlos übertriebene,daiwa ist da ein Kandidat der es anscheinend langsam geschnallt hat und hat bei der neuen jbraid beispielsweise nach Vergleich vieler(scheint die gleiche schnur zu sein wie die alte) nicht viel verändert, ledeglich die tragkraftangaben nach unten korrigiert bzw. Den durchmesser nach oben....mindestragkraft damit kann ich leben und genau die Hersteller bevorzuge ich....dass größte barsch Forum hat da sehr interessante vergleiche und Diskussionen darüber....stroft war da in Deutschland lange Zeit der ehrlichste Hersteller, hat sich dass aber auch vergolden lassen- die werden weiterhin ihre Anhänger haben, sind ja auch gute schnüre,aber wenn die nicht ihre Preise bald nach unten korrigieren ,werden die auch ihre absatzprobleme bekommen.....qualitätsmäßig gibts da mittlerweile bereits genannte die da mithalten können und langsam schnallen es auch andere Hersteller dass der Kunde keine Phantasiewerte mehr will....du hast es selbst schon gesagt...mindesttragkraft,dass will der Kunde wissen wenn er kauft, nicht geschönte übertriebene Werte...durchmesser ist bei geflochtenen sowieso nur ein durchschittswert und gar nicht exakt messbar...und daher sind diese Hersteller für mich,die mit den besten schnüren,dass mache ich nicht am Preis fest und bei 8 cent im schnitt völlig in Ordnung für mich....wenn du jetzt ne daiwa mit 12 kg Hast wirst du wenig Probleme bekommen beim hechtfischen zum Beispiel, im schnitt halten die dann auch ihre 10kg...wennst jetzt mit ner 0,18 er die angeblich 22kg kg trägt wie wtf plasma fischst,10 kg wäre da annähernd realistisch...und angelst als Anfänger beispielsweise entsprechend auf die fische in der gewichtsklasse..... revidierst du deine Aussage wahrscheinlich....von daher ists schon wichtig welcher Hersteller dazu neigt seine Kunden zu verarschen.... war jetzt hypothetisch gemeint, ich schätze dich keineswegs als Anfänger ein....du würdest die schnur wahrscheinlich auch keines zweite blickes würdigen und mit im Leben nicht kommentieren....Aber nicht Leute wie derjenige, der eben aus diesem Grund den tread eröffnet hat....die kaufen dann wahrscheinlich zweimal,oder öfter bis sie bei schnüre wie j braid im guten Preis Leistungsverhältnis landen.... das bietet sie auf jeden Fall....oder sag ich da jetzt was falsches....scheint auch ein sehr lohnender Sektor für die Branche zu sein,es gibt keinen Bereich in dem der Kunde so sehr verarscht wird teilweise.....und es ist mit dass wichtigste Glied in der ganzen Zusammenstellung des equipments....und auch wenn die daiwa toleranzen von durchschnittlich 20% bei deiner angelei keinen Unterschied machen.....je feiner man angelt,desto entscheidender werden 20%...und da ist daiwa im oberen feld mit realistischer tragkraftangabe....bei anderen wird man da schnell schlechte Erfahrungen machen im feinen Bereich, wenn man eine schnur fischt die eventuell nur die Hälfte trägt....oder eben viel dicker als angegeben und dann werden schlechte wurfeigenschaften analysiert fälschlicherweise....wenn man jetzt zum Beispiel öfter mal eine schnur gefischt hat die eigentlich dicker war als angegeben, um die angegebenen üübertriebenen tragkräfte annähernd zu erreichen....kommen einem eine siglon von sunline mit realistischer angabe vielleicht vergleichsweise dünn vor.....ist daher klar zu bevorzugen,weil man bekommen hat was draufsteht....eine z.b. 8 kg schnur,so definiere ich die besten schnüre,dann kommt Haltbarkeit der Beschichtung,wasseraufnahme, leise etc....wobei farbechtheit wasseraufnahme für mich die unwichtigsten Faktoren sind.beim ansitz ist es egal ob sie leise ist,beim spinfischen ist's neben realistischer tragkraftangabe neben wurfweite die Faktoren die an zweiter bzw dritter Stelle stehen...je nach Gewässer, ists schon sehr wichtig dass die schnur nicht zuviel krach macht,wird ja unter Wasser weiter geleitet,macht meiner Ansicht nach schon einen Unterschied,vielleicht größer als sichtigkeit und fc vorfach.wenn man sich jetzt mal an kinderzeiten erinnert und dass Telefon mit zwei bechern und ner schnur damals mal probiert hat wird diesen Aspekt bestimmt nicht unterschätzen....wenn eine schnur ein scheuergeräusch macht ist sie für mich zum spinfischen zum Beispiel ungeeignet,zum Ansitz vielleicht nicht weil sie sonst hält was sie verspricht....dass wird sich unter Wasser fortsetzen und dem fisch schon lange bevor der köder kommt signalisieren da kommt was ...zum spinfischen also neben tragkraft für mich dass wichtigste....leise..bei ner lauten schnur fc zu montieren kann man sich meiner meinung nach sparen....ist wie ein stealth tarnkappenbomber dass mit dauerfeuer ins feindgebiet fliegt....unsinnig


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Ufert schon wieder aus


----------



## yukonjack (23. Mai 2019)

Es ging hier gaaaaaanz am Anfang mal um Monofile  Schnüre. Aber immer schön zerlaabern..


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> ....Aber nicht wenn eine 10 kg schnur real bei 5-6 reisst,auch da gibt's einige...



Moin, doch zumindest teilweise auch dann. Beispielsweise verwende ich zum Karpfenangeln monofile Hauptschnüre bis 0,6mm die sind mit 8, 9, 10 hoch bis zu  knapp19kg  Tragkraft angegeben. Es reicht für meine Angelei aber wenn die so Größenordnung 3kg halten, alles darüber hinaus macht sich allenfalls beim Hänger lösen positiv bemerkbar.
Edit: Maßgebliche Größe die den Ausschlag gibt ob mir eine Schnur taugt oder nicht, ist in allen Bereichen meiner Fischerei die Abriebsfestigkeit. Schnüre die mir in dem Punkt genügen haben automatisch auch die notwendige Tragkraft...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Es ging hier gaaaaaanz am Anfang mal um Monofile  Schnüre. Aber immer schön zerlaabern..


Hier zerlabert niemand etwas, es sei denn man meint nach art scheuklappenmentalität die frage zu beantworten,dann ist die stroft mono eine sehr gute wahl,punkt....und der treadsteller ist dann auf geflochtene schnur Aufmerksam gemacht worden, und dahingehend hat sich dieser tread entwickelt...wo ist da dein Problem dabei dass ganze umfassend zu behandeln... ??klick doch einfach weiter wenn es für dich unsinnig ist...


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, doch zumindest teilweise auch dann. Beispielsweise verwende ich zum Karpfenangeln monofile Hauptschnüre bis 0,6mm die sind mit 8, 9, 10 bis hoch zu knapp bis zu 19kg  Tragkraft angegeben. Es reicht für meine Angelei aber wenn die so Größenordnung 3kg halten, alles darüber hinaus macht sich allenfalls beim Hänger lösen positiv bemerkbar.
> Edit: Maßgebliche Größe die den Ausschlag gibt ob mir eine Schnur taugt oder nicht, ist in allen Bereichen meiner Fischerei die Abriebsfestigkeit. Schnüre die mir in dem Punkt genügen haben automatisch auch die notwendige Tragkraft...
> 
> Grüße JK


Dahingehend gehe ich am Fluss auch zurück zu monofil.....und gebe dir da absolut Recht


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2019)

Gespräche entwickeln sich nun einmal. So auch hier. Dieses Herumreiten auf einem Eingangsbeitrag erinnert mich irgendwie an die "Diskussionsrunden" in der Realschule anno tobak.  -  "Und du bist jetzt auch mal dagegen!"


----------



## yukonjack (23. Mai 2019)

Ich reite doch nicht auf dem Eingangströöt rum. Aber, 1000 mal geschriebene Wahrheiten(Unwahrheiten) über ein Thema(und gerade über Schnüre) gehen mir langsam auf den Senkel. Ich gehe jetzt angeln.


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich reite doch nicht auf dem Eingangströöt rum. Aber, 1000 mal geschriebene Wahrheiten(Unwahrheiten) über ein Thema(und gerade über Schnüre) gehen mir langsam auf den Senkel. Ich gehe jetzt angeln.


Du musst dich damit doch auch gar nicht belästigt fühlen....und angeln geh ich morgen auch wenn dass hochwasser hier hinterm Haus wieder fallend ,gerne braune Suppe ist,vielleicht erwisch ich da sogar ne quappe, zumindest ist dass bei den Bedingungen hier morgen mein zielfisch....niemand zwingt dich dass zu lesen aber ,es wäre natürlich sehr willkommen wenn du zu den unwahrheiten die du monierst in klammern was sagst...wäre mir bei keinem hier groß aufgefallen


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2019)

Tatsache ist aber, dass es keine wirklich grundsätzlich schlechte Leine gibt, weder Mono, noch Geflecht. Zu jedem Fabrikat wird man Angler finden, die damit voll zufrieden sind.


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Tatsache ist aber, dass es keine wirklich grundsätzlich schlechte Leine gibt, weder Mono, noch Geflecht. Zu jedem Fabrikat wird man Angler finden, die damit voll zufrieden sind.




Dachte ich ganz lange auch...und dann habe ich wft Gliss gekauft.
Die Schnur ist nach kürzester Zeit beim Anfassen in ihre Einzelfasern zerfallen und wurde dadurch unknotbar für mich, jemand anderes hatte das wohl auf gleich mehreren Metern Länge. Hat von mir das Prädikat "unfischbar" erhalten das Zeug.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich könnte man dann dieses Forum schliessen ,weil alle Themen mal wieder neu diskutiert werden...und ich sehe keine themaverfehlung unter dieser überschrift......kann dich aber nachvollziehen, es gibt genug Beiträge von mir in denen ich überzogen reagiert habe und intolerant war....


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2019)

Das sind deine Erfahrungen. Wenn wir etwas suchen, dann finden wir sicher wen, der uns das zu widerlegen versucht und dabei so stichhaltig argumentieren wird, wie du. You know?

Viele fluchen z.B. die Fireline nach Kräften. Ich nicht - ich kann über den Strick nur Gutes sagen. Trotzdem fische ich auch liebend gerne die J-Braid, Schnüre von WFT u.s.w.


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2019)

Zehn Angler ... drölf Meinungen.


----------



## alexpp (23. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte man dann dieses Forum schliessen ,weil alle Themen mal wieder neu diskutiert werden...und ich sehe keine themaverfehlung unter dieser überschrift......kann dich aber nachvollziehen, es gibt genug Beiträge von mir in denen ich überzogen reagiert habe und intolerant war....


Ich kann an seinem Post nichts nachvollziehen, soll in der Tat besser angeln gehen.


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Dachte ich ganz lange auch...und dann habe ich wft Gliss gekauft.
> Die Schnur ist nach kürzester Zeit beim Anfassen in ihre Einzelfasern zerfallen und wurde dadurch unknotbar für mich, jemand anderes hatte das wohl auf gleich mehreren Metern Länge. Hat von mir das Prädikat "unfischbar" erhalten das Zeug.
> 
> Grüße JK


Genau deswegen habe ich diese Tabelle gepostet,war die schlechteste schnur im test.....Angaben 100% übertrieben und deswegen macht dieser tread sinn...wtf ist für viele letzte wahl und für Anfänger ist genau sowas gut zu wissen...vielleicht nicht was die beste schnur ist....die gibts nicht,dafür ist dass anwendungsgebiet zu gross...sondern schnüre von denen man die finger lassen sollte...


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Ohhh man wäre dass geil morgen ne quappe...haben allerdings noch kalte 8 grad und braune Suppe....und durchschnittsgrössen von 50-60 .... wäre mal was anderes als forelle aber wahrscheinlich schneider ich bei 2 Meter über normal voll ab....ich versuchs ein meter vom ufer an blocksteinen wo rückströmung bzw dass wasser fast steht...wahrscheinlich werden es am ende barben...wenn was beisst,aber zwei quappen gehrn eigentlich immer im Sommer im alpenfluss...momentan gibt's keine besseren Bedingungen dafür


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2019)

Liest sich aber trotzdem nach Bedingungen, die die Rutten mögen!


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Tatsache ist aber, dass es keine wirklich grundsätzlich schlechte Leine gibt, weder Mono, noch Geflecht. Zu jedem Fabrikat wird man Angler finden, die damit voll zufrieden sind.


 
Berkley meide ich zum Beispiel konsequent,nach der trilene fc,genauso deren gulp würmer und so weiter- wer forellenteig braucht ist da allerdings anscheinend gut beraten,weiss ich nicht aber wird absolut empfohlen ....Aber was du sagst ist absolut richtig....es gibt allerdings auch 18 er schnüre mit 22kg tragkraft da sag ich einfach mal...verarscht andere und die sollten hier vielleicht benannt werden,für Anfänger


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das sind deine Erfahrungen. Wenn wir etwas suchen, dann finden wir sicher wen, der uns das zu widerlegen versucht und dabei so stichhaltig argumentieren wird, wie du. You know?
> 
> Viele fluchen z.B. die Fireline nach Kräften. Ich nicht - ich kann über den Strick nur Gutes sagen. Trotzdem fische ich auch liebend gerne die J-Braid, Schnüre von WFT u.s.w.


Fireline hab ich nie gefischt, mir ist berkley nur absolut unsympathisch und habe mit der Firma nach zwei versuchen jedesmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht..Aber dass ist natürlich rein subjektiv..viele schlechte Meinungen  und da muss ich bei schnüren bei erwähnten länger suchen als bei berkley..daher no zu berkley, ich finde die absolut überteuert in preis Leistung in jeder sparte....den teig mach ich auch lieber selber wenn ich einen brauche...ist allerdings meine Meinung und nicht die anderer wie deine, die sagen passt..ich finde es schon aussagekräftig wenn ich nach langer suche bei sunline nicht eine negative Bewertung finde und bei berkly 50/50


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2019)

Wenn bestimmte Produkte diverser Fabrikationen wirklich schlecht wären, gäbe es sie dann noch auf dem Markt?


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Hmmm..... teilweise ja....ich sage auch nur dass ich mit berkley in keinem Bereich etwas anfangen kann....dass ist natürlich auch rein subjektiv meine Erfahrung dass ich zu deren Preisen in jedem Segment nicht lange suchen muss um bessere Produkte zu finden....meist billiger...ausserdem gefällt mir deren Philosophie und Werbung nicht...weil sie absolut verarsche ist und Preise aufgerufen werden die das Produkt nicht rechtfertigen......dass machen andere viel besser....besonders an unbrauchbaren Produkten für zumindest europäische Fischerei wird man bei berkley sehr schnell fündig....zumindest bei deren überteuertem gesammtprogramm besonders bei ködern,schnüren ...und deren Werbung ....jenseits von der Realität...Eigentlich müsste ich mit deren gulp würmern,teig etc gar nicht angeln können,die fangen von ganz alleinejeder andere Hersteller der dass nicht suggeriert ist ein besserer....seis bei boilies oder kunstköden oder schnüren...berkley verkörpert für mich am besten verarschung der Massen


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2019)

Nichts anderes sage ich doch.

Ich, also ich ganz alleine für mich selber, lehne Shimano Ruten und Rollen grundweg ab. Dafür gibt es keinen wirklich objektiven Grund. Ich mag einfach nicht und da gibt es noch ein paar andere Firmen auch.


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nichts anderes sage ich doch.
> 
> Ich, also ich ganz alleine für mich selber, lehne Shimano Ruten und Rollen grundweg ab. Dafür gibt es keinen wirklich objektiven Grund. Ich mag einfach nicht und da gibt es noch ein paar andere Firmen auch.


Dass sehe ich ähnlich,auch wenn ich ne baitrunner im Betrieb habe- die ist gut aber ich wäre bei anderen vermutlich im besseren Leistungsverhältnis gewesen...shimano ruten wieso,deren service ist mit einer der schlechtesten die es gibt wenns ein Problem gibt.....da ist für mich auch dass sehr wichtig...zumindest wenns ne 200 Euro rute ist,mehr geb ich auch nicht aus .....wobei ich seit 2 Wochen nach Empfehlung der daiwa prorex wegen Kollegen mir die im Angebot für 60 Euro gekauft habe dass auch wieder anders sehe.....gefällt neben 2 sportex,die allerdings im service sehr gut sind aus eigener Erfahrung, eine von denen wurde kostenlos repariert trotz eigenverschulden innere von 2 Wochen...trotzdem gibts bei shimano gute ruten...wenns ein Problem gibt hast da allerdings ne Bearbeitungszeit von paar Monaten...die beastmaster  werd ich auch weiterhin empfehlen.... weil ich sie kenne.... Aber würde mittlerweile zu anderen Marken greifen... und sportex bleibt für mich Nummer 1 in Deutschland,auch wenn ich zum gleichen Preis mindestens gleichwertige ruten finde...Aber im hochpreisigen Segment mache ich da lieber abstriche und weiss dass mir in 2,3 Wochen geholfen wirddaher sind alle teuren ruten bei mir eigentlich sportex...die kev pike habe ich seit 20 Jahren ohne Zwischenfälle,gebraucht gekauftund sollte die mal ihren Dienst quittieren.... wirds wirklich schwer zu ersetzen...bei den heutigen ruten ist bei jedem Hersteller was gutes zu finden.... wobei die schnur wichtiger ist, du weisst ja selbst...mancher hat anfangs nur eine Teleskop gehabt oder zwei die alles konnte...damals als der twister kam ,wer hat da schon spezialruten gehabt,trotzdem kam eine rekordmeldung nach der anderen....da hat man bestimmt keinen tock gefühlt beim auftreffen auf grund....man hat ihn absinken lassen bis man sicher war er ist aif grund,die schnur hing durch und hat dann angejiggt bis sich dass wiederholte...Eigentlich hat man damals langsamer gefischt als heute, nach Intuition...das gab das Gerät schon vor....war allerdings sehr erfolgreich wenn man die Blinker Zeitschriften von 1990/98 mal liest


----------



## Bayer321 (23. Mai 2019)

Dass ist jetzt allerdings absolut offtopic


----------



## alexpp (23. Mai 2019)

Ich würde sagen, ganz leicht OT  Betreibt mir nicht zu viel Shimano-Bashing, wie soll ich das verkraften.


----------



## Bilch (23. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nichts anderes sage ich doch.
> 
> Ich, also ich ganz alleine für mich selber, lehne Shimano Ruten und Rollen grundweg ab. Dafür gibt es keinen wirklich objektiven Grund. Ich mag einfach nicht und da gibt es noch ein paar andere Firmen auch.





alexpp schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, ganz leicht OT  Betreibt mir nicht zu viel Shimano-Bashing, wie soll ich das verkraften.


Ich werde immer versuchen etwas anderes als Shimano oder Daiwa zu kaufen. Total irrational, bzw. gerade weil alle sagen es ist top, will ich es nicht.


----------



## Bilch (23. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich diese Tabelle gepostet,war die schlechteste schnur im test.....Angaben 100% übertrieben und deswegen macht dieser tread sinn...wtf ist für viele letzte wahl und für Anfänger ist genau sowas gut zu wissen...vielleicht nicht was die beste schnur ist....die gibts nicht,dafür ist dass anwendungsgebiet zu gross...sondern schnüre von denen man die finger lassen sollte...


Auch bei der WFT First 8, die  fast das doppelte kostet als Sunline PE 8 und hier im Board schon gelobt und empfohlen wurde, sind die Tragkraftangaben zu 100 % übertrieben.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Mai 2019)

Ich behaupte mal, 5% der Schnüre sind wirklich gut, 5% Mist und der Rest brauchbar und ein hoher Preis ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit guter Funktionalität. Dazu muss das System, Rolle, Rute und nicht zuletzt der Angler selber passen.  Vieles sollte man sich selber erarbeiten und nicht hier im Forum nach fertigen Rezepten suchen, die gibt es nämlich nicht.


----------



## Bilch (24. Mai 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, 5% der Schnüre sind wirklich gut, 5% Mist und der Rest brauchbar und ein hoher Preis ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit guter Funktionalität. Dazu muss das System, Rolle, Rute und nicht zuletzt der Angler selber passen.  Vieles sollte man sich selber erarbeiten und nicht hier im Forum nach fertigen Rezepten suchen, die gibt es nämlich nicht.


Bei der Prozentzahl sage ich nur: hoffentlich hast Du recht. Bei allem anderen hast Du absolut recht. Aber aus solchen Threads können Einsteiger bzw. diejenigen, die nicht so viele Erfahrungen haben, viele brauchbare Infos bekommen.


----------



## alexpp (24. Mai 2019)

Solche wie von @Bayer321 verlinkte Listen bzw. Versuche finde ich sehr hilfreich. Besonders auch für Einsteiger, die mit Geflecht noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung haben. Ich habe bei Reißversuchen die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht, bei vielen Marken übertriebene Angaben und zT zu große Toleranzen in der Herstellung.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Auch bei der WFT First 8, die  fast das doppelte kostet als Sunline PE 8 und hier im Board schon gelobt und empfohlen wurde, sind die Tragkraftangaben zu 100 % übertrieben.



Ich habe mir von WFT die Targetfisch Wels in 0,5mm mit einer Tragkraft von nur 48kg vor 2 Jahren geholt. Sie ist 8fach geflochten und ich finde, sie hat ein angemessenes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (24. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## alexpp (24. Mai 2019)

Deshalb interessiert mich nur die Angabe der Traglast. Sie ist zwar fast immer übertrieben, aber nach meinen und Reißversuchen anderer kann ich die Schnüre besser einschätzen.


----------



## Bilch (24. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang, dass Daiwa nach Jahren der Verwirrung nun endlich die Durchmesserangaben auf ihrer australischen website komplett entfernt hat. Auf der deutschen website hingegen werden wir weiterhin mit diesen völlig absurden Werten gelangweilt.


Angler, die sich über die total unrealistischen Durchmesserangaben bewusst sind, sind für die Hersteller eine unbedeutende Minderheit.



alexpp schrieb:


> Deshalb interessiert mich nur die Angabe der Traglast. Sie ist zwar fast immer übertrieben, aber nach meinen und Reißversuchen anderer kann ich die Schnüre besser einschätzen.


Mich auch. Als ich das aber einem Anglerfreund von mir (der ein sehr guter Angler ist) erzählt habe, sagte er, dass für ihm der Durchmesser wohl sehr bedeutsam ist, weil er für dieses oder jenes Angelm eine entsprechend dünne Schnur braucht. Als ich ihm gefragt habe, was ihm das nutzt, wenn da so übertrieben wird, meinte er, dass er glaubt, dass die Durchmesserangaben mehr oder weniger stimmen …


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2019)

Ich fasse für mich neue Schnur entweder im Laden an, oder wage per Blindkauf einfach das Experiment. Leider sind immer mehr Angler nicht zu solchen Selbstversuchen willens, oder in der Lage. Universelle Antworten, Listen, oder gleich die "Weltformel" sind nun mal wenig tauglich.


----------



## Philipppo (24. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Universelle Antworten, Listen, oder gleich die "Weltformel" sind nun mal wenig tauglich.



“I think the problem, to be quite honest with you, is that you've never actually known what the question is.”

Die Antwort bleibt demzufolge: 42.


----------



## Bilch (24. Mai 2019)

Philipppo schrieb:


> “I think the problem, to be quite honest with you, is that you've never actually known what the question is.”
> 
> Die Antwort bleibt demzufolge: 42.


Die ultimative Antwort


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2019)

Philipppo schrieb:


> “I think the problem, to be quite honest with you, is that you've never actually known what the question is.”
> 
> Die Antwort bleibt demzufolge: 42.


Das wäre dementsprechend auch der ultimative Name für eine Gerätefirma!


----------



## Philipppo (24. Mai 2019)

42 Ultimate Tackle. Wär ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Blofeld (26. Mai 2019)

Also, gestern hab ich mal mit der WFT Plasma 0,12 gefischt.
Bin im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur.
War wirklich erstaunt, was sich da im Bereich geflochtene Schnure getan hat.

Kein verwickeln, keine Knoten, keine Verdrehungen oder sonst was.
Nur ein bisschen Laut beim einholen, aber ansonsten bin ich damit zufrieden 

Als nächstes wird die J-Braid x8 dran kommen.

Vielen Dank euch


----------



## alexpp (30. Mai 2019)

Gestern wurde die Sunline Siglon PE x8 13,0kg geliefert. Mit aufgerissenem Siegel, scheint unbenutzt zu sein.
Der Erste Eindruck ist enttäuschend. Mit T8 Evo verglichen eine raue, härtere Schnur. Die T8 Evo wirkt deutlich dünner, obwohl es nur 0,01mm sind.
Die Reißversuche waren auch nicht sehr überzeugend, ich komme auf 7,7kg - 8,75kg (ein Ausreißer mit 7,0kg). Die neue J-Braid und zuletzt gelieferte T8 Evo schneiden mit etwa einem kg mehr etwas besser ab. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich bei der alten J-Braid und auch T8 Evo schon schlechtere Ergebnisse hatte.
Meine Schnur wird die Siglon nicht.


----------



## geomujo (30. Mai 2019)

Ich kenne ja nur die alte T8 und die war in keiner Weise mit der Siglon vergleichbar. Die Härte bzw. Steifheit durch das Coating mal außen vor kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass da eine andere Faser zum Einsatz kommt. Bei der Siglon kam def. eine neue dichtere Faser zu Einsatz als bei der alten Super PE x8. Mein Laden verkauft leider noch immer die alte T8 , die haben sich wohl kilometerweise eingedeckt damit. Aber dass die neue T8 dicker ist, das halte ich für eine sehr gewagte These, so ganz ohne Bildliche Beweise.
Spul doch mal 100m gleichmäßig auf eine schmale transparente Spule - dann siehst du welche mehr Volumen benötigt und damit dicker ist.

Aber die Tragkraftangaben von dir kann ich nicht nachempfinden. Ich hab meine 2,9kg Schnur auch getestet und kam über 4 Versuche auf 2,7kg mit der Tendenz zum Underratung des Messergebnisses durch schlechte Messausrüstung. Aber sie ist knotenfrei und spiegelt die reale Tragkraft recht gut wieder.




Zur Erläuterung: Schnur um den Griff eines mit Wasser gefüllten Eimers wickeln - knotenlos. Damit das gelingt, braucht man etwas rutschhemmendes wie einen Latexhandschuh, den man um den Griff wickelt. Dann stellt man den Eimer auf die tarierte Waage und fängt an die Schnur an einem Gummiertem Schraubendreher aufgerollt hochzuhieven. Wo die Waage stehen bleibt, wenn die Schnur reißt, ergibt sich die Tragkraft.

Wen du hier mit Tragkraftangaben daherkommst, musst du auch schildern, wie diese ermittelt wurden! Sonst ist es unglaubwürdig, dazu wird auch imemr die reine Tragkraft des Gewebes angegeben nicht die Knotenfestigkeit, da ja wie wir alle wissen Knoten jeder anders bindet. Die Knotenfestigkeit mag vllt. besser sein als bei Daiwa - aber ich denke eher, dass du da vllt. auch einem Trugschluss aufgesessen bist. Ich dachte anfangs auch, mir reißt die J-Braid immer ziemlich oft, bis ich bemerkte, dass sie nicht riß, sondern der Knoten sich löste, weil sie so dünn und glatt war (06er) und dann durchschlüpfte. Gerissen war sie nie, aber der Köder war trotzdem weg. Vielleicht solltest du auch an deiner Knotentechnik arbeiten.


----------



## alexpp (30. Mai 2019)

Die T8 Evo 12,2kg hat nach meiner Messung einen Durchmesser von 0,20-0,24mm und die Siglon 13,0kg 0,21-0,25mm. Die Kunst ist hier die dickste Stelle zu erwischen, weil die Schnüre nicht rund sind. Wie gesagt, zwischen den Fingern wirkt die T8 Evo dünner, als sie ist.

Bei Reißversuchen schneide ich je 40cm Schnur ab und verwende Balzer XL Knotenlosverbinder, vor dem Zerreißen tauche ich sie ins Wasser.


----------



## geomujo (30. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Durchmesser von 0,20-0,24mm


Eben das gilt es nachzuweisen. Alles andere ist gerade was Schnüre angeht Kaffeesatzleserei, da du immer dem Trugschluss der Flechtung unterliegst, die das Volumen verzerrt wiedergibt. Kannst sie natürlich auch vergleichsweise wiegen oder eben wie ich einen Relativvergleich unterm Mikroskop anstellen. Und da sehen wir, dass die T8 in der alten Fassung gegen die neue Siglon wie ein dickes Seemanstau wirkt - bei fast gleicher Tragkraft. Daher habe ich bei deinen Äußerungen begründete Zweifel. Mir fehlt halt eine neue T8 zum direkten Vergleich.


----------



## alexpp (30. Mai 2019)

Ich versuche später eine Makro Aufnahme zu machen.


----------



## alexpp (30. Mai 2019)

Die Aufnahme ist nicht optimal, müsste aber reichen.
Links und rechts ist die neue J-Braid Grand x8 12,5kg als hellgrau und gelb.
Mitte links: T8 Evo 12,2kg chartreuse
Mitte rechts: Sunline Siglon PE x8 13,0kg orange


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (30. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## jkc (30. Mai 2019)

Jo, Vergleichsbild mit ner unbekannten Schnur. Was sagt uns das?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (30. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Bilch (30. Mai 2019)

Ich habe zuhause die Sunline Super PE 4 mit 20 lb und die Siglon PE 8 mit 8 lb. Ich habe versucht den Eimertest so auszuführen, wie @geomujo es beschrieben hat. Leider ging das nur bei der 8 lb Schnur, weil meine Küchenwaage nur bis 4 kg zeigt. Der Eimer samt Wasser wog 3,3 kg. Die Schnur brach immer bei ungefähr 3 kg. Bei der 20 lb konnte ich den Test nur so ausführen, dass ich einen 5 kg, 5,5, 6 usw, schweren Eimer zu heben versuchte. Die Schnur brach bei 6 bzw. 6,5 kg.

Laut meinem Versuch hält also die 8 lb Schnur 3 kg, die 20 lb aber nur 6 kg. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mehr erwartet habe. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob man zwischen so einem zuhause ausgeführten Eimertest und einem Zugtest im Labor überhaupt parallelen ziehen kann.


----------



## geomujo (30. Mai 2019)

Man müsste das per Video aufnehmen. Ich hab mich vielleicht auch nicht ganz deutlich ausgedrückt.
Ein Eimer voll mit Wasser wird auf eine angeschaltete Digital-Personenwaage mit 100g-Raster gestellt. Sie ist auf das Gewicht des vollen Eimers tariert. Nun fange ich an den Eimer an der Schnur hochzuheben - die Waage zählt also rückwärts. Da wo es knack mach und die Waage stoppt - das ist die Tragkraft (mit negativen Vorzeichen) OHNE Knoten. Wichtig dabei ist, die Schnur so aufzuwickeln, dass sie sich möglichst wenig selbst kreuzt. Sie braucht eine große Auflägefläche durch viele Wicklungen. Das ganze eben auch am Schraubendrehergriff. Und dann passt die Tragkraft auch ganz gut.


----------



## alexpp (30. Mai 2019)

Mich interessiert eigentlich nur der direkte Vergleich der Schnüre bzw. wie viel die jeweilige Schnur max. trägt und nicht, ob sie möglichst nah an die Herstellerangaben rankommt. Deshalb verwende ich bei solchen Tests passende (nicht zu klein und nicht zu dünndrahtig wählen) Knotenlosverbinder, so sind wir näher an der Praxis. Teste auch gerne meine Knoten, leider oft genug mit ernüchternden Ergebnissen. Wer gerne seine Schnüre und Knoten testet will, dem kann ich eine Kofferwage, die mit zwei Händen gezogen wird, empfehlen. Die sind auch recht genau. Seid dabei aber immer sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## alexpp (31. Mai 2019)

Zweiter Versuch bei besserem Licht und etwas mehr Brennweite. Viel mehr ist mit meiner Ausrüstung nicht möglich. Links von den Schnüren etwas Schattenwurf. Schnüre wie im Post 121 beschrieben. Man sieht eigentlich gut, dass die T8 Evo praktisch gleich dick ist, meine Messung mit dem Messschieber war also gar nicht so verkehrt. Die neue J-Braid ist weiterhin etwas weniger rund geflochten und deshalb stellenweise breiter, finde es noch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Bilch (31. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Zweiter Versuch bei besserem Licht und etwas mehr Brennweite. Viel mehr ist mit meiner Ausrüstung nicht möglich. Links von den Schnüren etwas Schattenwurf. Schnüre wie im Post 121 beschrieben. Man sieht eigentlich gut, dass die T8 Evo praktisch gleich dick ist, meine Messung mit dem Messschieber war also gar nicht so verkehrt. Die neue J-Braid ist weiterhin etwas weniger rund geflochten und deshalb stellenweise breiter, finde es noch völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325119


Einen bedeutenden Unterschied zwischen T8 Evo, der neuen J Braid und der Siglon PE 8 sehe ich da nicht. Die Entsheidung ist also eine reine Geschmacks- bzw. Geldsache.


----------



## alexpp (31. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Einen bedeutenden Unterschied zwischen T8 Evo, der neuen J Braid und der Siglon PE 8 sehe ich da nicht. Die Entsheidung ist also eine reine Geschmacks- bzw. Geldsache.


Sehe es auch so, mich wundert es eher, wie unterschiedlich sich die Schnüre in der Hand anfühlen. Wie beschrieben, die T8 Evo eher glatt und dünner und die Siglon für mich schon unangenehm rau und noch steifer. Die T8 Evo ist etwas steifer als die J-Braid.


----------



## geomujo (31. Mai 2019)

Ich seh da schon Unterschiede: Die Siglon erscheint mir als die dünnste - dicht gefolgt von der neuen T8.
Die Steifheit der Siglon - mich hat es anfangs auch irritiert - finde ich eigentlich ganz gut. Es hilft, den Backlash zu vermeiden, der bei der alten T8 gehäuft auftritt. Es ist zwar unangenehmer beim Knotenbinden, fliget der Köder erst, sehe ich die Siglon im Vorteil - vor allem je feiner es wird.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Mai 2019)

Wenn man 'ne Mono bzw. dort wo man eine Mono braucht, würde ich immer eine Stroft GTM oder ABR nehmen. Gute Tragkraftwerte bei ähnlicher Haptik haben auch eine Shimano Technium und viele andere Schnüre, aber die Stroft hat aus meiner Sicht nach wie vor ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal(neben dem höheren Preis) und zwar die Langzeithaltbarkeit und UV- Stabilität. Ne Spule von denen kannst du, selbst wenn's ne 018mm- Schnur ist, nach über 15 Jahren aus der Angelbox oder Sitzkiepe grabbeln und die Schnur ist nahezu genauso belastbar, wie eine neu gekaufte. Das habe ich bislang bei keiner Schnur so krass erlebt.

Ansonsten angelt beim Spinnfischen eigentlich niemand mehr mit Mono. Multifil ist heute so verbreitet und günstig, zumal deutlich leistungsfähiger(Dehnung, Verhältnis Dicke zu Tragkraft....)


----------



## jkc (31. Mai 2019)

Moin, ich ärgere mich ein Stück weit damals ne 1000m-Spule Stroft GTM gekauft zu haben. Inzwischen bin ich der Meinung, fast jede günstig-Mono ist besser sofern man sie in kürzeren Intervallen wechselt.
Grüße JK


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juni 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, ich ärgere mich ein Stück weit damals ne 1000m-Spule Stroft GTM gekauft zu haben. Inzwischen bin ich der Meinung, fast jede günstig-Mono ist besser sofern man sie in kürzeren Intervallen wechselt.
> Grüße JK


Was gefällt die denn an der GTM nicht? Außer dass sie etwas steif ist, fällt mir kein Nachteil ein über den man sich ärgern könnte.?!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juni 2019)

Bei Geflecht bevorzuge ich ganz im Ernst immer noch 4x Geflecht, wie Power Pro und Spiderwire Dura 4 Braid für die Uferangelei. Ist billig, reißt nicht einfach eben so, hat ne gewisse Abriebresistenz, die deutlich über dem Niveau eines 8 oder 12 Fach geflochtenen Schnürchens liegt. Bei den 8- fachen gefällt mir die Balzer Ironline 8 echt gut, wegen P/L- Verhältnis, Performance, Durchmesser zu Tragkraft, die kommt bei mir vom Boot aus zum Einsatz.... Auf UL fische ich gar die Stroft GTP- E in lachsorange Typ 06, die ist schon ne andere Liga, nicht nur vom Preis.


----------



## jkc (1. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Was gefällt die denn an der GTM nicht? Außer dass sie etwas steif ist, fällt mir kein Nachteil ein über den man sich ärgern könnte.?!



Ganz einfach der Preis.
Ich meine ich habe damals 55€ die 1000m bezahlt?
Es gibt taugliche monos für 1€ die 100m da bespule ich ohne drüber nachzudenken wenn es sein muss zweimal die Saison. Ich denke die gtm ist an sich ok, nur gibt es für mich keinen Grund den Preis zu bezahlen.

Grüße JK


----------



## alexpp (2. Juni 2019)

@Bayer321 
Was die Traglast betrifft, macht die Sufix 832 als 13,5kg Schnur einen vertrauenerweckenden Eindruck 
Ist sogar näher an den Herstellerangaben als die zuletzt gute J-Braid Grand. Zaubern kann keiner, deshalb wird die Schnur bei besserer Tragkraft natürlich dicker.
Steife Schnur, neu machen die Schlagschnurknoten wohl keinen Spaß. Ich mag eigentlich keine so steife Schnüre, aber irgendwie gefällt sie trotzdem, dürfte bei Nutzung schnell geschmeidiger werden.


----------



## alexpp (2. Juni 2019)

@jkc 
Die Sufix dürfte auch was für Dich sein, "Advanced Carp Superline"


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2019)

"...für alle Extrem-Bereiche des Spinfischens"

Jo, ist klar nech.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Juni 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Ganz einfach der Preis.
> Ich meine ich habe damals 55€ die 1000m bezahlt?
> Es gibt taugliche monos für 1€ die 100m da bespule ich ohne drüber nachzudenken wenn es sein muss zweimal die Saison. Ich denke die gtm ist an sich ok, nur gibt es für mich keinen Grund den Preis zu bezahlen.
> 
> Grüße JK


Ja gut, von daher verstehe ich dich, wenngleich ich 55€ für 1000m, für das Gebotene(kompromisslos gute Schnur), nicht zu teuer finde.


----------



## Bayer321 (2. Juni 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> @Bayer321
> Was die Traglast betrifft, macht die Sufix 832 als 13,5kg Schnur einen vertrauenerweckenden Eindruck
> Ist sogar näher an den Herstellerangaben als die zuletzt gute J-Braid Grand. Zaubern kann keiner, deshalb wird die Schnur bei besserer Tragkraft natürlich dicker.
> Steife Schnur, neu machen die Schlagschnurknoten wohl keinen Spaß. Ich mag eigentlich keine so steife Schnüre, aber irgendwie gefällt sie trotzdem, dürfte bei Nutzung schnell geschmeidiger werden.


Die ist top,ich empfehl doch (meistens)kein scheissverdammt eng geflochten und abriebfest für so ne schnur ist sie auch,kein ausfransen wegen jedem scheiss wenig bis kaum wasseraufnahme ,manchmal babbel ich vielleicht zuviel und übers Ziel hinaus,aber da versuch ich mich zu bessern.....im Gegenteil ,du wirst merken dass das seine Vorteile hat z.b. beim gefürchteten durchrutschen der schnur und der flutscht genauso, ich habe da null Probleme und für mich momentan meine bevozugte in P/Lwo wir schon wieder beim nächsten Thema wären...ich bevorzuge den hierhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/angeln-allgemein/angeltipps/verbindung-mono-geflochtene-so-bindet-ihr-den-fg-knoten/&ved=2ahUKEwiJ2_Tgq8riAhUBYlAKHTgHBzkQFjAKegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw0VCoNnf545qKEtz0Gevrx9&cshid=1559462949314
Der macht Anfangs allerdings wirklich keinen Spassdafür flutscht er gut


----------



## alexpp (2. Juni 2019)

Den FG muss ich endlich mal lernen, erst mit dem verbesserten Albright angefangen und später beim Clinch-Schlagschnurknoten gelandet.


----------



## Bayer321 (2. Juni 2019)

Sind auch gute Knoten,die halten....5 mal gemacht kannst den fg auch,so wild isser dann auch nicht.ist sehr gut vorgemacht in dem Video und ist halt fg - flutscht gut.tragkräfte ordentlich gebunden nehmen die sich da auch nicht so viel...glaub ich


----------



## alexpp (2. Juni 2019)

Habe mir den Link zum Video schon vor Monaten gespeichert, muss nur endlich drangehen. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Clinch-Schlagschnurknoten zufrieden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (2. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Bayer321 (2. Juni 2019)

Bringt nur nix wenn man  ne faule socke ist  ...ne passt ja wenn man zufrieden ist....und da gibt's mehrere wege nach Rom.wenn er hält,und die eindringe gross genug.die 5 m wurfweite...scheisse ists erst wenn er hängen bleibt und der 20 Euro köder ,weg is..... oder ne Montage an der man 10 Minuten getüddelt hat


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Juni 2019)

Eine starke und einfacher zu bindende Alternative für den FG ist der SC-Knoten. Leider gibt es keine Anleitungen auf Deutsch oder Englisch, aber man versteht es eigentlich aus den Videos, oder wenn man sich das Japanisch von google übersetzen lässt.




https://jigging-soul.com/13722


----------



## Bilch (3. Juni 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Eine starke und einfacher zu bindende Alternative für den FG ist der SC-Knoten. Leider gibt es keine Anleitungen auf Deutsch oder Englisch, aber man versteht es eigentlich aus den Videos, oder wenn man sich das Japanisch von google übersetzen lässt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant! So wie beim FG macht man auch hier mit dem Vorfach keine Schlaufe und dieses wird auch nicht gedoppelt! Und das ist der zweite Vorteil von dem FG (neben der Tragkraft) – dass der Knoten gerade deswegen dünn bleibt und das Ende von dem Mono/FC Richtung Rolle zeigt und nicht umgekehrt – so gleitet der Knoten problemlos durch die Ringe.

Auch bei diesem Knoten könnte man wie beim FG zuerst ein paar halbe Schläge um das Vorfach machen.


----------



## Bilch (3. Juni 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Die ist top,ich empfehl doch (meistens)kein scheissverdammt eng geflochten und abriebfest für so ne schnur ist sie auch,kein ausfransen wegen jedem scheiss wenig bis kaum wasseraufnahme ,manchmal babbel ich vielleicht zuviel und übers Ziel hinaus,aber da versuch ich mich zu bessern.....im Gegenteil ,du wirst merken dass das seine Vorteile hat z.b. beim gefürchteten durchrutschen der schnur und der flutscht genauso, ich habe da null Probleme und für mich momentan meine bevozugte in P/Lwo wir schon wieder beim nächsten Thema wären...ich bevorzuge den hierhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/angeln-allgemein/angeltipps/verbindung-mono-geflochtene-so-bindet-ihr-den-fg-knoten/&ved=2ahUKEwiJ2_Tgq8riAhUBYlAKHTgHBzkQFjAKegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw0VCoNnf545qKEtz0Gevrx9&cshid=1559462949314
> Der macht Anfangs allerdings wirklich keinen Spassdafür flutscht er gut





bastido schrieb:


> Nach wie vor die beste Anleitung für den FG ist diese:


Die besten zwei Anleitungen für den FG Knotenn  Ich habe mir Monate lang über diesen Knoten dem Kopf zerbrochen, bis ich diese zwei Videos entdeckt habe. Seitdem habe ich den Knoten problemlos fertig in zwei Minuten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (3. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Bilch (3. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ehrlicherweise muss man aber auch erwähnen, dass es leider auch Ringkonfigurationen gibt wo auch der nicht gleitet. Viele kleine Ringe mit auch kleinem Startring funktionieren leider auch nicht. Für mich besonders ärgerlich, da genau eine mein liebsten Meforuten genau so aufgebaut ist.


Welchen Knoten verwendest Du denn dann?

Muss gestehen, dass mich das etwas wundert. Meine UL Rute hat nämlich auch sehr kleine Ringe und ich habe keine solchen Problemen (8 lb Geflecht + 8 lb FC). Aber bei einer Mefo Rute ist das nicht so problematisch, weil man immer noch ein langes Vorfach haben kann, ohne dass dieses überhaupt durch die Ringe gleiten muss.


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Welchen Knoten verwendest Du denn dann?
> 
> Muss gestehen, dass mich das etwas wundert. Meine UL Rute hat nämlich auch sehr kleine Ringe und ich habe keine solchen Problemen (8 lb Geflecht + 8 lb FC). Aber bei einer Mefo Rute ist das nicht so problematisch, weil man immer noch ein langes Vorfach haben kann, ohne dass dieses überhaupt durch die Ringe gleiten muss.


Nimm drei verschiedene Ruten mit jeweils identischen Rollen, Schnüren und Knoten und du wirst teilweise signifikante Unterschiede feststellen. Wenn alle beteiligten Komponenten perfekt zusammenpassen, funktioniert es halt perfekt. Und wenn nur eine aus dem Ruder läuft, dann eben nicht. Ich habe eine leichte Spinnrute, die ist Knotenmeister, wenn ich sie mit weichem Geflecht fische. Aber sobald Themofusionsschnur drauf kommt, frei von allen Macken und Mucken. Ist halt mal so, dass unser Zeug nicht nach allgemeingültigen Weltformeln arbeitet. Wir sind ja auch nicht alle gleich!

Darum muss ich für mich immer laut lachen, wenn in Fäden wie diesem, geschrieben wird, XY ist das Beste. Sag ich mir, wiederum für mich, wieder einer, der sich eben nicht auskennt.


----------



## Bilch (3. Juni 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nimm drei verschiedene Ruten mit jeweils identischen Rollen, Schnüren und Knoten und du wirst teilweise signifikante Unterschiede feststellen. Wenn alle beteiligten Komponenten perfekt zusammenpassen, funktioniert es halt perfekt. Und wenn nur eine aus dem Ruder läuft, dann eben nicht. Ich habe eine leichte Spinnrute, die ist Knotenmeister, wenn ich sie mit weichem Geflecht fische. Aber sobald Themofusionsschnur drauf kommt, frei von allen Macken und Mucken. Ist halt mal so, dass unser Zeug nicht nach allgemeingültigen Weltformeln arbeitet. Wir sind ja auch nicht alle gleich!
> 
> Darum muss ich für mich immer laut lachen, wenn in Fäden wie diesem, geschrieben wird, XY ist das Beste. Sag ich mir, wiederum für mich, wieder einer, der sich eben nicht auskennt.


Wenn Du was schreibts, muss man Dir fast immer zustimmen 

"Das beste" ist wirklich sehr subjektiv und kann bei einem am besten funktionieren und bei dem anderen eben nicht. Es gibt aber immerhin objektiv bessere und schlechtere Schnüre.

Was aber das Problem von @bastido angeht, liegt es also in eher der Schnur als in dem Knoten?


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2019)

Jein. Man müsste es einfach live sehen.

Was die Knoten angeht, werden hier viele Knoten zitiert, die wurden für das Meeresfischen, dickes Dacron und 2 mm dicke Vorschnüre ersonnen. Die können, müssen aber nicht mit feinen Leinen im Süßwasser gut korrespondieren. Sie werden von vielen auch recht kritiklos gebunden, weil sie eben in aller Munde sind. Ich fische seit eh und je einen simplen Uni-zu-Uniknoten. Zwei Schläge in der Mono und fünf im meist dünneren Geflecht und ich sehe für mich keine Probleme. Außer dem Übergang, den jeder Knoten bildet und den man nie wegbekommt. Selbst mit einem blitzsauberen Spleiss gibt es noch einen "Rupfer" - wenn auch nur noch einen feinen.


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. Juni 2019)

Das ist mein Lieblingsknoten..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (3. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## alexpp (3. Juni 2019)

Es gibt schon Ruten mit schrecklich kleinen Ringen. Ich hatte mal kurz die limitierte Rocke NRS-922MH, eine vergleichsweise harte Rute. Der Spitzenring hatte einen Innendurchmesser von 2,38mm. Bei etwas dickerem Geflecht und FC wird es sicher eng. Einen 6er (innen 4,0mm) Spitzenring sollten mMn solche Ruten schon haben.


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2019)

Es ist aber vor allem der Leitring, dessen Innendurchmesser und Abstand zur Spule, sowie deren Außendurchmesser, die die Probleme (Schnurstau etc.) schaffen. Das dumme an der Geschichte. Auch hier gibt es keine Faustformel!


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juni 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Interessant! So wie beim FG macht man auch hier mit dem Vorfach keine Schlaufe und dieses wird auch nicht gedoppelt! Und das ist der zweite Vorteil von dem FG (neben der Tragkraft) – dass der Knoten gerade deswegen dünn bleibt und das Ende von dem Mono/FC Richtung Rolle zeigt und nicht umgekehrt – so gleitet der Knoten problemlos durch die Ringe.
> 
> Auch bei diesem Knoten könnte man wie beim FG zuerst ein paar halbe Schläge um das Vorfach machen.



Ich hab den Knoten schon eine Weile getestet und mit stärkeren Schnüren ist er gefühlt ein gutes Stück fester als der FG, aber nicht mit jeder Schnur und jeder Tragkraft lässt der sich sauber binden. Eher etwas für gröberes Material und die Meeresfischerei, so wie Andal geschrieben hat.


----------



## świetlik (16. Juni 2019)

Auf meine leichte Combo (so bis 21g) habe ich 
WFT Targetfisch 0,10 Rot
Jetzt nach einem Monat angeln ist der Schnur alle weil
Kommen immer Knoten auf der Schnur.
Ist das vielleicht weil ich damit auch mit Spinner angle? (Gummifische, wobbler, spinner)
Bei WFT Plasma passiert da nicht, aber da angle ich nur mit Gummi Fischen.


----------



## alexpp (16. Juni 2019)

Ist die WFT Target Fish eine sehr weiche Schnur ?

Ich hatte die Knoten bei alten Rollen, nach dem Wechsel der Rollen keine Probleme mehr.
Kann schon sein, dass bei stark verdrallter Schnur die Knoten schneller entstehen, bei meinen dickeren Schnüren habe ich das nicht und ich fische viel mit Spinnern.


----------



## świetlik (16. Juni 2019)

WFT Target Fish ist schon weich.
Meinst du ist die Rolle schuld? Unter 100€ Klasse.


----------



## alexpp (16. Juni 2019)

Bei mir hatte der Tausch der Rollen auf jeden Fall geholfen. Wenn die Rolle nicht besonders alt ist, könnte es am starken Schnurdrall liegen. Versuche mit Blinkern den aktuellen Schnurdrall zu reduzieren und die selbe Schnur dann weiter zu beobachten. Sehr weiche Schnüre neigen eher zu Knotenbildung.


----------



## Bayer321 (19. Juni 2019)

Daher verstehe ich den immer weicher= besser Trend nicht..... dass kriterium gehört für mich eher zum Bettwäschekauf,verschiedene Backwaren etc der fisch wird zumindest nicht erstmal mit der schnur probekuscheln....ausser Lautstärkereduzierung sind mir nur Nachteile bekannt ,wie knotenbildung,Neigungen Hängern  sich noch unlösbarer zu verwickeln zum Beispiel,oder schnurdrall


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Daher verstehe ich den immer weicher= besser Trend nicht.....


Der Trend zu feiner Schnur und weich passt schon manchmal: Kleinste Köder, also UL oder L Fishing, mit denen man weit heraus möchte, die man möglichst unbeschwert führen möchte. Bei Ködergewichten um 5g zählt alles, die schon beschriebenen Ringdurchmesser, Abstimmung des gesamten Ringsatzes, der Rollenspulendurchmesser, die passende Rutenlänge - was die Wurfschwingung und Abwurfgeschwindigkeit betrifft, alle kleinsten Unterschiede machen sich da bemerkbar. Und eben eine weiche spinnwebendünne Schnur.
Zielfisch ist meistens Barsch, dann tw. kleine Forellen, bis hin zum Brutfischspinnen auf Zander.
Hechtangeln, Mefowatangeln, Universalangeln usw. sollte universeller aufgestellt betrieben werden, Schnurmindestdicken für die Combo sind relevant.

Wer an der gleichen Dünnstgeflecht-Rolle/Schnur auch sehr viel größere Köder und stärker beschleunigende Ruten verwendet, wird oft mit Disfunktion bestraft.
Das muss eben nicht die "Schaiss"-Schnur sein, sondern allermeist ihr Zusammenspiel mit den anderen beteiligten Komponenten.


----------



## Bayer321 (19. Juni 2019)

Naja okay , da magst du wieder recht habenkann ich nachvollziehen beim Ul, dann halt für mich mehr Nachteile als Vorteile


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2019)

Das ist für den persönlichen Kompromiss auch genau richtig:
Wenn tüdel-stressfrei wichtiger ist als max. 25m oder 20m Wurfweite, dann passt doch alles! 
Eine Schnurdickentype dicker und macht weniger Ärger = mehr Spaß - meistens ein guter Schritt und Gewinn!

Bei mir ist die Situtation aber allermeist komplexer und auch praxisorientierter:
Die kleinste Rollentypenausstatung ist 4mal die typgleiche Rolle mit mindestens einer mitgekauften E-Spule. Macht ab 8 verfügbare Spulen.
Damit ist Aufspulen von 4-5 verschiedenen feinen Schnurfabrikaten keine Schwierigkeit.
Ich kann die auf einer einzigen Rute-Rolle-Combo nacheinander oder bei gehabten Ärger einwechseln.
Oder gleich mit 2 bis 4 ähnlich bis gleichen Ruten parallel im Wechsel fischen (Testfischenevent oder Boot) .
Damit bekomme ich relevante Beobachtungen und Ergebnisse, welche Schnur wieviel besser taugt, also meistens in Summe mehr Fische bringt. Oder weniger Köder verliert, alles natürlich unter starkem Einfluss der lokalen Gewässersituation.


----------



## Bayer321 (19. Juni 2019)

Oooch ich werf auch mit ner steifen 0,25 noch ordentlich Richtung Horizont wenns sein muss...hier gings eher ums richtige Argument der köderanimation bei ul,nicht um schnurdurchmesser,sondern steife oder weiche Eigenschaften...obwohl auch nicht 100%richtig da meist ein individuelles Fc vorgeschalten ist...aber dass ist nicht mein Fachgebiet...ich mag unrecht haben aber für mich ist dass eben zu vernachlässigen...
Ansonsten kann ich deiner Argumentation überhaupt nicht richtig folgen,die schnur bringt erstmal null fisch unterstützt dich nur dabei dass du nicht mit der Hand fangen musst,wenn du sie wegen der schnur verlierst liegts eher am Fischer oder seinen Knoten,bremseinstellung etc...nimms mir jetzt bitte nicht krumm....finde ich deine Argumentation ziemlich sinnfrei.oder bist du professioneller schnurtester für Hersteller dass du mit x ruten und spulen losziehst bis du herausgefunden hast auf welche schnur die fische heute beissenaber schon mit köder oder
Daneben finde ich meinen schnurgebrauch schon ziemlich praxisorientiert'...manchmal wird sie sogar nass....im Schlafzimmer sind dickere Durchmesser zu bevorzugen
20 meter werfe ich allerdings auch mit ner 0,35er und 5 gramm wenns nur darum ginge


----------



## Bayer321 (19. Juni 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist für den persönlichen Kompromiss auch genau richtig:
> Wenn tüdel-stressfrei wichtiger ist als max. 25m oder 20m Wurfweite, dann passt doch alles!
> Eine Schnurdickentype dicker und macht weniger Ärger = mehr Spaß - meistens ein guter Schritt und Gewinn!
> 
> ...


Was mich jetzt allerdings interessiert...was sind deine Ergebnisse


----------



## alexpp (19. Juni 2019)

Wir hatten hier die Sufix 832. War mit der 13,5kg Schnur paar mal am Wasser. Wie gesagt, die Tragkraft kann überzeugen, aber die Schnur ist lauter als z.B. die T8 Evo (bisher meine beste Schnur). Die Sufix 832 ist vielleicht doch die bessere "advanced carp superline", als eine Allround-Spinnschnur.

Die neue gelbe J-Braid Grand verliert schnell die Farbe, mir ist das nicht wichtig, könnte aber eventuell jemanden interessieren.


----------



## Bayer321 (19. Juni 2019)

Die eierlegende wollmilchsau wirds wohl nicht geben,wobei.... mich störts nicht...ich schätze wirbel etc macht mehr krach unter Wasser und laut... naja,sie ist lauter da hast du recht....für mich ist sie zu empfindlich die t8 bei schockbelastung,abriebsfestigkeit würde ich als miserabel einstufen sonst top wenn man gewissenhaft auf Beschädigung kontrolliert ,so ist und bleibt es doch sehr subjektiv,du bist in Sachen Lautstärke aber glaube ich auch recht sensibel.......ich mach wieder vermehrt mono drauf


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Trend zu feiner Schnur und weich passt schon manchmal: Kleinste Köder, also UL oder L Fishing, mit denen man weit heraus möchte, die man möglichst unbeschwert führen möchte. ....


Mit Einschränkung, denn selbst da flutscht eine steifere, dünne Schnur(vierfach Flechtung wie Power Pro), manchmal gefühlt besser durch die Ringe, als eine superweiche 8- oder 12- Fach geflochtene. Also ich würde keinen Cent drauf wetten, dass man mit einer weicheren in jedem Fall weiter wirft.


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mit Einschränkung, denn selbst da flutscht eine steifere, dünne Schnur(vierfach Flechtung wie Power Pro), manchmal gefühlt besser durch die Ringe, als eine superweiche 8- oder 12- Fach geflochtene. Also ich würde keinen Cent drauf wetten, dass man mit einer weicheren in jedem Fall weiter wirft.


In jedem Fall bestimmt nicht. Wir haben davon hier (und auch anderswo) schon geredet, dass die Schnur zu der Kombo passen muss. In der Praxis kann darum eine steifere 4-fach Geflochtene schon besser durch die Ringe gleiten. Wenn man aber eine Kombo hat, die für eine 8- bzw. 12-fach geflochtene optimiert ist, wird man mit dieser bestimmt eine größere Wurfweite erzielen - desto mehr Fäden und desto engere Flechtung, desto glatter die oberfläche ...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> .....In der Praxis kann darum eine steifere 4-fach Geflochtene schon besser durch die Ringe gleiten. ...


Eben und nur das, wollte ich damit sagen!

In allen anderen Belangen sehe ich das auch nicht anders als du, will heißen, dass auch ich schon lange nicht mehr bloß PowerPro fische und z.B. auf meiner Zodias UL- Flitsche mit Stradic C14+ C2000S, die Stroft GTP Typ E06 benutze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt allerdings interessiert...was sind deine Ergebnisse


Alle werde ich jetzt nicht aufschreiben, weil ich die eben nicht alle aufgeschrieben habe.

Aber so ein paar interessante Sachen sind:
Hänger und Tüdel an den Wasserobjekten: Es macht sehr große Unterschiede bei der Art von Geflechtschnüren, wie die sich bei Wind und Pflanzenberührung verhalten. Und wenn diese eben vorkommt, dann sind einige glatte feste Schnüre besser als faserig weiche.
So bekommt man wenig Geflechte wieder bei einem windbedingten Bogen und Verhängen in einer Fichte frei. Was natürlich mit der Dichte des Baumbestandes zu tun hat.
Oder die Schnur weht beim Hängerlösen vom Boot ins Schilf und verknotet sich eigenständig und unlösbar.
Also klare Nachteile einer dünnen | weichen | offenen Schnur.

Andererseits erlaubt so eine sehr nervige Schnur leichteste Köder in Weiten zu bringen, die ansonsten unerreichbar sind. Außer die Rutenringe sind zu sparsam verteilt, wie gerne bei Telespinruten. Oder minderwertige Ringeinlagen der meisten Stangenruten.
Was dann sowohl vom hinkommen zum Hotspot als auch von der Dünne (Geringsichtbarkeit) der Schnur her deutlich mehr Bisse und Fische bringen kann.
Und mir meist bringt. Ich meine sowas wie den kleinsten Spinner von kaum 2g über 20 oder gar 30m bringen.
Zudem ist es oft so, dass die Rute zum Fisch passen muss, von der Stärke, Anschlag und Schnelligkeit, besonders bei mißtrauischen Fischen in Klarwasser und/oder intensiver Beangelung. Dann passt sie oft aber überhaupt nicht zum leichten Köder. Helfen tut eine Fast-Taper Aktion, eine optimierte Beringung für eine dünne Schnur und eben diese Schnur selber, damit die Combo trotz starker Diskrepanzen besser funzt.
Natürliche Farben helfen zudem, das ist gerade nicht leuchtgelb, hier hat man oft die Qual der Wahl mit der guten Sichtbarkeit für den Angler und der  guten Sichtbarkeit für den (geschläuten) Fisch.

Das sollte zum Nachdenken und Eigenplanung reichen! 
Einfache Daumenregeln sind gut für die erste Näherung und Auswahl der Grundausstattung. Alleine schon wegen der Ködervorratschonung nehme ich erstmal bei unbekannten Gewässersitutationen die sichere Schnurtype, tendiere gegen grob, damit Köder wieder rauszerrbar sind, und die Fiesheiten erstmal erkundet werden können. 
In Spezialfällen und eben individuellen Gewässerverhältnissen reicht das aber meist nicht aus.
Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man dauerbeschäftigt mit Drillen statt auf einen Biss warten sein will ...

Das heißt auch deutlich, dass es keine eine optimale Schnur gibt!


----------



## ulli1958m (26. Juni 2019)

ohne das ich jetzt alles hier durchlese.....hat einer Erfahrung mit der
*Daiwa J-Braid 8 fach geflochtene Schnur 0,10 / 0,13 ???*
https://www.germantackle.de/Daiwa-J...MIyaP_1aOH4wIVUouyCh0ROAeyEAQYBSABEgLCxvD_BwE

wollte die Schnur für`s Feedern auf ca. 70-90m nutzen
Antwort gerne PN


----------

